

Ignite Show: Jeff Veen on great designers and cargo cults - mbrubeck
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/08/ignite-show-jeff-veen-on-great.html

======
plainspace
_Be intentional with what we steal_

Here are some great articles on the topic:

<http://www.sitepoint.com/article/copy-great-designers-steal/>

<http://www.alistapart.com/articles/redesignrealign>

<http://www.cameronmoll.com/archives/000016.html>

<http://www.ryanbrill.com/archives/stealing-design/>

